# fuzz head



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

one of my fish has aquired some weird fuzz on its head. i thought it was an injury before but it looks like his head is molding. u know when u leave a few pellets in there too long and it gets that weird spikey fuzz. i got him quarentined and salted, any ideas


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Post some pics man-
Sounds like what everyone called velvet on my rhom


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

bump the temp to like 82-84 and dose with salt

if its to bad you may need some medz

lets see some pics


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

i wont be able to post pics but this spikey fuzz was stickin out waaay far. i guess ill let u know


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Cut his head off !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

oh ya, didnt think of that one...
tool box...


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Your doing right with the salt... Keep it up and he should be fine.


----------

